# Do most acoustic players prefer low actions?



## noobfret (Nov 25, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, do most acoustic players prefer low actions? For those who like the medium to high action, do you find it difficult to fret the strings the closer you get to the body?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

not me, i like to be able to slide n stuff- so i like my action a bit high- not so high that i cant grab a note and bend it- but not so low that my slide is rattling off the frets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm medium. Low for standard chords,
a bit up the board for beer bottle slide.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It really depends on the player and the style of music.

A lot of bluegrass and heavy rhythm players prefer a slightly higher action so that they can dig in without creating a lot of buzz. Fingerstyle jazz and folk players quite often prefer a lower action for a faster feel and ease in playing more complex chord voicings.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't like the loss of tone or volume that comes with a tightly set up acoustic. Of course I play Bluegrass and to even stay in the same "league" as banjo's fiddle's etc. I want my guitar to sound as good as it is capable of or I can't hear it among the other musicians.
Reducing string height decreases pressure on the top which in turn translates to less sustain, volume etc.

A measurement of 1/8" from the bottom of the 6th E string to the top of the 12th fret is where I like to sit with my acoustics FWIW.
This gives me the ability to dig in and be heard when it's my turn to do a lead break and still lets me play all night without my fingers looking too beat up.

Many who don't play b'grass will drop their action so the 6th string rides at 3/32" at the 12th. Going any lower that will rob tone and volume from your acoustic.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

TO0o0o LOW.

I'm almost freakish as to how low I prefer my action. NO NOT THAT ACTION. Now it seems i've dug my own grave, I have come so accustomed to low strings it has become difficult to play other guitars. Especially old ones that have warped alittle.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

wnpgguy said:


> TO0o0o LOW.
> 
> I'm almost freakish as to how low I prefer my action. NO NOT THAT ACTION. Now it seems i've dug my own grave, I have come so accustomed to low strings it has become difficult to play other guitars. Especially old ones that have warped alittle.


You are NOT alone there. I have two Taylors and can't seem to play anyone else' guitar.... maybe that's just cause I suck! :smile: But seriously I know your pain.


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

I mostly play a Taylor 114 and I use medium to low action. I know the Taylor can have really low action but...I don't like really low action because of the loss of tone and I like to play slide too sometimes. I use medium gauge strings and like to flatpick/strum hard sometimes. 

I must say I tried out a new Martin D-28 (or HD-28..I'm not sure) the other day and MY GOD!!!. Right off the wall it had perfect action for me, the neck shape was perfect and it sounded truly amazing! If I could have afforded it I would have bought that one right there.lofu


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

It takes some getting used to play a moderately set up guitar but after you do, it's hard to play with tight action. 
It takes me about 2 days to lighten up my touch when I pick up an electric not to be bending it out of tune whenever I make basic chords. 

Whenever I play an acoustic set up tight, I mostly get string buzz on a few of the wound strings when I try to use the dynamics of the guitar.
YMMV of course.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Low enough that it light guage strings don't buzz when hit moderately hard. Usually that's just high enough to play some slide too, though higher would work better.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

